# Troy Stetina has A Free Monthly Instructional Digital Mag.



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Troy Stetina has a free monthly instructional digital mag out there. I tried to search the forum via the Google link to see if it had been posted yet, and didn't see anything, so I figured I'd put up a link for anyone interested:

Troy Stetina - Digital Guitar Magazine Opt In


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------

